# Who likes gamelan?



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Anyone? Lately I've been fascinated by this hypnotic music.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You, me... and Claude Debussy was mightily impressed -)

Gamelan Gong Kebyar - Paksi Neglayang 





Hudjan Mas


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm very fond of gamelan and have been fascinated with it for decades. I heard a few albums on LP years ago, and I presently have an exquisite _gong gede_ album in my CD collection. As much as I enjoy gamelan, I think it is a bit limited. I can clearly hear that these works are not the same as those I know, but there is somewhat an overarching sameness to the pieces. Perhaps they would say that of Western Classical Music? :lol: In any case, one album is enough for me... but that does not mean I don't appreciate and value it highly.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Curiously enough, I have been listening to gamelan music lately, and particularly watching the video posted in the OP and the first one posted by PetrB.
I was planning to do a gamelan thread in fact!.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes I rather enjoy the Gamelan. In fact, I used to be a member of a Gamelan Society, where we had all sorts of gongs and metallophones to play around with. I enjoy the ritualistic qualities of actually performing this music, e.g. cyclic structures and interlocking rhythms. Often reminds me of minimalism.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

I really like gamelan music, especially gong kebyar (but that might be because I know it best)


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Love Gamelan, spent four weeks trekking on Java almost ten Years ago, very found memories!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I do! The inharmonicity of its tunings makes for a fascinating sound, along with all of the subtly interlocking rhythmic patterns.

Classical music inspired by Gamelan is something different altogether, I suppose, but there have been quite a number of interesting pieces by Boulez, Messiaen, Harrison, and so forth inspired by the sound of this music, and the minimalism analogy isn't off-base either.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Minimalism isn't nearly as interesting though. I might offend some, but I see Minimalism as music built for people who generally prefer pop music. I am not a fan of Vivaldi, but if I had to choose between his music and Phillip Glass', I'd take the Italian master.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Minimalism isn't nearly as interesting though. I might offend some, but I see Minimalism as music built for people who generally prefer pop music. I am not a fan of Vivaldi, but if I had to choose between his music and Phillip Glass', I'd take the Italian master.


Both composer's work is often "written off" or frequently slighted as Classical Pops music.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

It's even better if you listen with a Wayang , or shadow puppet. It's sort of Javanese opera variant.


----------



## MessiaenIsGod (Mar 25, 2010)

Gamelan is great!


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm living in Indonesia and I've played gamelan for the past 5 years. 

It seems like Westerners enjoy gamelan a lot more than Indonesians do!

I also love Lou Harrison's Concerto in Slendro


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

it's funny that i logged on at this moment (i only pop in about once a week now)! i'm leaving for gamelan rehearsal. ever since i started college (at the eastman school of music) i joined their gamelan ensemble and it has become one of my favorite classes. my instrument of choice is the three gongs (i'm blanking on the names right now) because to play them is incredibly meditative. what wonderful music, it's such a joy to let the microtonal dissonance wash over you like life is that simple.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I like it a lot.

Cal Arts just north of LA has a very respectable Gamelan ensemble. I've seen them play a few times.

Then there's Indonesian prog-rock fusion band, Discus, that has Gamelan players with them often (they only have one with them here). You can hear some of it at 3:00, 6:00 and 7:10 minutes. You will also hear Mahavishnu Orchestra influenced fusion, some 20th century classical, a touch of prog-metal, and (almost) straight ahead jazz. Great female vocals at 4:30.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

One of the songs Bjork performed on the MTV "unplugged" series was for voice, Gamelan and tuba; stroke of sweet genius, that, and it was quite wonderful


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been a fan ever since I first heard some of the Nonesuch Explorer albums.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a classical piece inspired by the gamelan.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Gamelin fans, check out *Colin McPhee's Symphony No. 2*. This symphony has been a favorite since I first heard it on a Louisville disc many years ago. It's currently available on a MUSICMASTERS disc with the Brooklyn Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Dennis Russell Davies. The disc also features three other pieces by McPhee including his _Balinese Ceremonial Music_, a three movement work for two pianos based upon Balinese gamelan themes.


----------



## 38157 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think it's great music, although sometimes it reminds me too much of minimalism, which I don't like so much. I heard some field recordings by (I think) David Lewiston which contain some of my favourite performances. I like all the little microtones that equal temperament doesn't allow.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

****** said:


> I think it's great music, although sometimes it reminds me too much of minimalism, which I don't like so much. I heard some field recordings by (I think) David Lewiston which contain some of my favourite performances. I like all the little microtones that equal temperament doesn't allow.


In my case, it's minimalism the one that reminds me to gamelan. I like gamelan. So I tend to like minimalism.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

lupinix said:


> I really like gamelan music, especially gong kebyar...


+1. Kebyar is Balinese bebop!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Gamelan is a priceless treasure. If only minimalism was half as interesting.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

PetrB said:


> One of the songs Bjork performed on the MTV "unplugged" series was for voice, Gamelan and tuba; stroke of sweet genius, that, and it was quite wonderful


Her engineers and collaborators don't get enough credit. Bjork wouldn't be able to make music without them.


----------



## wandelweisering (Aug 5, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Gamelan is a priceless treasure. If only minimalism was half as interesting.


Why are we having this discussion? (I disagree, by the way, not all of minimalism warrants necessarily instant boredom.) I was thinking that the names of Xenakis, Cage or Partch would pop up any minute now.


----------

